# Photo of a kite



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

This kind will fly by itself, no string needed.
White-tailed Kite


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful bird! Nice photo.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Neat birds, love the look in its eyes.


----------



## william gibbs (May 12, 2007)

Beautiful Pic. Such a pretty bird.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice Kite pic. I don't think I've ever seen one perched before. We tons of them flying around the neighborhood but never see then static..


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Nice..*


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photo. That one is on my wish list. I see them from time to time flying low in my neighborhood but never seem to get a good pic.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Beautiful!*

We always called them Locust Birds when we were kids. They seemed to show up in the late summer/fall every year...


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Neat bird and Pic, congrates!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

